# make install world failed! /usr/src/Makefile: check your date/time: CURRENT_DATE_TIME



## youngunix (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm trying to update FreeBSD (STABLE) from source but as the title states I keep getting an error `/usr/src/Makefile: check your date/time: CURRENT_DATE_TIME` when I run `make installworld`. I have used `adjkerntz -i` command to no avail. The time on my machine is correct, also don't know what date/time it needs to be adjusted to.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2020)

Are you doing this over NFS perhaps? I've only gotten that error when the NFS server and client don't have the same time.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 9, 2020)

No, no NFS or remote upgrade is being used. 

The installation now is more messed up than before when I tried to upgrade to 11-STABLE. Therefore, I will be doing a fresh install of 12. Thanks


----------

